# Craftsman Model 53682552 engine replacement



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, does anyone know of a replacement engine for the model 53682552 snowblower? Sear's and several small engine warehouses can't even find the original engine model. The model num is 143586222 , part # 756152. Please help.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think you have an h70 Tecumseh there. The Tec cross reference jumps your desig. Going from 143586112 to 143606012, but both are h70's and you fall in etween. Sears site does list your motor and shows the breakdown....anyway, you could put a Predator 212cc in its place. MH


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That number does seem to be missing from the long list of 143.XXXXX numbers assigned to Sears/Tecumseh cross references. I'm guessing it's an H60 variant but wish I could know for sure.
Short version is finding old Tecumseh's is hard as they went out of business many years ago.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you looking for a direct bolt on or are you willing to do a little backyard engineering ??
Lots of folks here put different engines on their snowblowers and "we" have a whole sub forum devoted to Re-Powering.

Might want to check it out - - > Re-Powering - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Are you looking for a direct bolt on or are you willing to do a little backyard engineering ??
> Lots of folks here put different engines on their snowblowers and "we" have a whole sub forum devoted to Re-Powering.
> 
> Might want to check it out - - > Re-Powering - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


 Backyard engineering is what I do best. Just check out GustoGuy's repowering threads to see how to convert a snow blower with a 2-shaft engine to a single PTO. My MTD 5/22 works way better now with the Predator 212cc than it did with the original Tecumseh on it.


----------

